# Curse meldet sich beim PC Start



## Hochmuetz (21. März 2011)

Hey Leute, ich habe bei mir den Curse Clienten gelöscht und seit dem ich das gemacht hatte, kommt bei mir immer beim Hochfahren eine Meldung:

Curse Meldung

Ich möchte auch das diese Meldung verschwindet.

Ich habe unter Systemsteuerung schon Curse gelöscht und geguckt ob da was von übergeblieben ist, nein.

Ich habe mein PC Defragmentiert, aber hat auch leider nichts gebracht.

Ich habe Kaspersky durchlaufen lassen, hat leider auch nicht geholfen.

Nun hoffe ich das ihr mir helfen könnt, damit ich das nun mal los werd.


lg


----------



## Arosk (21. März 2011)

Registery öffnen und alle Einträge die sich auf Curse beziehen löschen.


----------



## Hochmuetz (21. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Registery öffnen und alle Einträge die sich auf Curse beziehen löschen.



Haste da villt eine Anleitung für, weil mit der Registery hab ich Null Plan, nicht das ich nachher Windoof neu aufsetzten darf xD


----------



## Tarnhamster (21. März 2011)

http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner




Installier dir das mal und dann kannste den mal suchen lassen. Ist meiner Meinung nach eines der besten kostenlosen Tools um ein bisschen aufzuräumen. 

Nur bevor du alles löschen lässt, vorher eine Sicherung der Registry durchführen, kannste auch praktisch mit dem Programm machen lassen. Einfach ein paar Minuten Zeit nehmen alles mal richtig einzustellen und gut ist.


----------



## Hochmuetz (21. März 2011)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ccleaner habe ich auch schon durchlaufen lassen, damit war das Problem auch nicht behoben


----------



## Tarnhamster (21. März 2011)

Dann haste vielleicht was übersehen, denn da hättest du auf jeden Fall den Eintrag im Autostart gefunden der dir die Installationsroutine vom curse-client starten will.


----------



## Hochmuetz (21. März 2011)

Ich habe eben extra nochmal ccleaner durchlaufen lassen auch beim Autostart hatte ich geguckt, da ist nur mein Kaspersky drine, sonst nix...


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. März 2011)

Du hast sicherlich im Autostart noch den Curse Client drin stehen. Einfach mal msconfig starten und den Autostart prüfen.


----------



## Konov (21. März 2011)

Hochmuetz schrieb:


> Ich habe eben extra nochmal ccleaner durchlaufen lassen auch beim Autostart hatte ich geguckt, da ist nur mein Kaspersky drine, sonst nix...



Sicher dass keine Curse ordner mehr irgendwo rumschwirren?


----------



## Tarnhamster (21. März 2011)

Also im Autostart müsste mehr drin sein als nur Kaspersky. 

Denk dran, dass du für den Fall dass du Windows Vista oder Windows 7 als Betriebssytem hast, die Anwendungen als Administrator ausführen solltest. 



Ich meine auch das Autostart-Fenster im CCleaner, nicht den Autostart Ordner aus deiner Systemleiste


----------



## Hochmuetz (21. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du hast sicherlich im Autostart noch den Curse Client drin stehen. Einfach mal msconfig starten und den Autostart prüfen.



Da hab ich Curse wieder gefunden, warum zeigt mir ccleaner sowas nicht an -.-


/edit

Ich habe Win 7 ccleaner fragt immer nach den admin rechten...

So wie bekomme ich die kacke nun raus, weil deaktiviert ist es im Autostart 

Ccleaner Autoatart


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. März 2011)

Wenn es deaktiviert ist, startet es auch nicht mehr.

PS: Das Programm liegt unter c:\users\username\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0\B6DBXN6Y.ZLA (ok, der letzte Pfad kann bei dir unterschiedlich sein)


----------



## Hochmuetz (21. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn es deaktiviert ist, startet es auch nicht mehr.
> 
> PS: Das Programm liegt unter c:\users\username\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0\B6DBXN6Y.ZLA (ok, der letzte Pfad kann bei dir unterschiedlich sein)



Ich habe nun einfach ab dem Ordner 2.0 alles gelöscht und es ist immer noch da... ich glaub ich mach den Pc nochmal neu...


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. März 2011)

Du kannst auch nochmal unter C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Curse nachsehen, ob der Ordner noch da ist oder unter C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\CurseClientStartup.ccip


----------



## Sator (21. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du kannst auch nochmal unter C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Curse nachsehen, ob der Ordner noch da ist oder unter C:\Users\Username\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\CurseClientStartup.ccip



Start -> Ausführen -> msconfig

Unter Systemstart und Dienste alles rausnehmen, wo Curse steht.


----------



## Hochmuetz (21. März 2011)

Problem gelöst, ich danke euch allen.


----------

